# How to get a work permit?



## hostime

Hello everyone,

I am sure my question has been asked before so I sincerely apologise for the repetitiveness of it. I really have tried searching and Googling for an answer, but I'm so confused and would welcome and advice you might be able to share with me.

I've recently interviewed for a role in Italy and believe I am the preferred candidate. The company is aware I am not an EU citizen. They have contacted me to say they are willing to sponsor my work permit but need me to guide them through on what they'd need to do. Here's the thing: *I have no idea what they need to do!*

I also do not speak Italian (it is not necessary for my role, but I will want to learn the language of course) so I'm struggling to find information on Italian government websites.

What are the conditions under which Italy issues work permits to non-EEU nationals? I am a skilled professional and in the UK (where I currently live) I was able to pass the resident labour market test.

As best I can understand it, I need to complete a "Domanda di visto Nazionale (D)" and lodge it at the consulate along with my passport, a passport photo, and a fee of €116. However, on one government website it says I "may" need to provide a ""Nulla osta" (authorisation) for work from the relevant SUI (immigration one-counter shop)". Will I need this? How do I get it? I've tried Googling but am not finding much. Also, is there a cap or quota on how many of these are issued per year?

Thank you so much for your time and assistance. I am very grateful for any advice you can share with me!


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'm not familiar with the Italian immigration system, but in many (if not most) European countries, you need to have the employer apply for some form of authorization to hire a foreigner before you can apply for a visa yourself.

It's the employer who applies for and obtains the Nulla osta (at least according to the consulate website I looked at) - and usually this requires that the employer justify their "need" to hire someone outside the EU. This can be more or less difficult depending on what sort of work you are going to be doing and the job requirements.

Unfortunately, there are lots of small employers who say they are willing to hire a foreigner without having any idea what the procedure is. But in this case, it's fairly clear that the employer will need to obtain a nulla osta - probably through the Italian Ministry of Labor or a related government office.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## accbgb

In cases like yours, I always ask: do you have any Italian blood?

If yes, Italian citizenship jure sanguinis (by blood right) becomes a possibility.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Point taken, accbgb, but if that avenue has yet even to be explored it's simply not going to be a viable solution to fill an employment position "reasonably soon." With the possible exception of Italian professional football (soccer) clubs and their players. 

Which leads me also to the same basic question. Without giving too much away, what's the general nature of the work? (Industry, level of professional specialization, etc.) Also, I assume from your flag that you are a citizen of Australia. If that assumption is correct, are you age 30 or below by any chance?


----------

